# Konformitätserklärung nötig?



## stevenn (13 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wir bekommen einen Schaltschrank und einen Sondermotor zu uns geliefert. Das Endziel des gesamten Prüfstandes ist in Taiwan. Da der Schaltschrankhersteller und Sondermotorhersteller zuerst an uns liefert (bei uns wird Inbetriebnahme gemacht), muss er da eine Konformitätserklärung liefern? Schon er verkauft ja an uns oder?


----------



## Plan_B (13 Februar 2019)

Fällt das was in Deutschland gemacht wird nicht unter nichtproduktiven Testbetrieb mit besonders geschultem Personal?


----------



## stevenn (13 Februar 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Fällt das was in Deutschland gemacht wird nicht unter nichtproduktiven Testbetrieb mit besonders geschultem Personal?



was soll das sein und warum soll das eine Ausnahme sein?


----------



## Plan_B (13 Februar 2019)

Ich hätte vermutet das die Maschine durch Euch erst bei Auslieferung in den Verkehr gebracht wird und dann wohl eher die Vorschriften des Ziellandes gelten. Eine europäische Konformität dürfte daunten wenig wert sein. Ob für Eure Tätigkeit eine Erleichterung eintritt wenn der Zulieferer eine Einbauerklärung bzw eine erweiterte Einbauerklärung für eine unvollständige Maschine liefert musst Du wohl selbst beurteilen.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ebetrieb.pdf&usg=AOvVaw03m0EKlU0iVajVBoHZSwFV


----------



## stevenn (13 Februar 2019)

hab es mir selbst beantwortet. Er verkauft die Sachen an mich, also muss er es auch CE-Konform liefern. Was ich dann damit mache ist ja meine Sache. Unter Probebetrieb fällt dieser Fall nicht.


----------



## Safety (13 Februar 2019)

Hallo, also Ihr baut eine Maschine, die nach Taiwan geht und bei euch zum Test montiert und getestet wird. Warum soll das ein Inverkehrbringen sein? Das gehört zum Herstellungsprozess.

  Wie immer und insbesondere, wenn es nicht im Bereich der MRL ist, und Taiwan hat nichts mit MRL zu tun, muss man prüfen welche Anforderungen in diesem Land bestehen. Und wenn meine Vermutung richtig ist dann könnte Deine Forderung nach MRL von Deinem Unterlieferanten falsch sein und Ihr müsstet dann ja die ganze Maschine von MRL auf Taiwan Standard bringen, oder verstehe ich da was falsch.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Februar 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir bekommen einen Schaltschrank und einen Sondermotor zu uns geliefert. Das Endziel des gesamten Prüfstandes ist in Taiwan. Da der Schaltschrankhersteller und Sondermotorhersteller zuerst an uns liefert (bei uns wird Inbetriebnahme gemacht), muss er da eine Konformitätserklärung liefern? Schon er verkauft ja an uns oder?



Das kommt letztlich auf eure Bestellung an.
Üblicherweise bestellt man Komponenten nach den Normen des Ziellandes und den Vorgaben des Kunden.
Somit braucht es eigentlich kein CE für Taiwan.
Wobei unsere Werke in China interessanterweise neben Einhaltung der regionalen Vorschriften auch das CE fordern.
Eigentlich steht CE ja für ChinaExport und nicht für ChinaImport


----------



## stevenn (14 Februar 2019)

1.Der Unterlieferant liefert (wenn er sie sonst normal in Deutschland verkauft) CE-relevante Teile. Nun verkauft er diese an unsere Firma in Deutschland und unsere Leute, nicht seine, machen eine Inbetriebnahme. müssen die Teile da nicht CE-konform sein? Er stellt etwas her und verkauft es an uns. dann ist doch das Inverkehrbringen in der EU passiert oder nicht?

Eure Argumentationen kann ich auch nachvollziehen, jetzt bin ich verwirrt.

2. Was ist denn wenn der Taiwan-Standard nicht abweicht von CE? Von China weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, dass der Schaltschrank anders als CE aufgebaut sein muss. Darf ich dann die Konformitäterklärung vom Lieferanten verlangen?


----------



## Plan_B (14 Februar 2019)

Es kommt wie schon gesagt auf Eure Bestellung beim Vorlieferanten an. Habt Ihr nicht explizit für Taiwan bestellt müsst Ihr ja nochmal selber Prüfen ob das alles so richtig ist.
Was ihr hier in Deutschland macht ist nmA. Auslegungssache.
Eine Inbetriebnahme hat das Ziel einer produktionsfertigen Maschine. NMA. macht Ihr einen Probeaufbau mit Probelauf. Die endgültige Inbetribnahme wird ja wohl beim Maschinenempfänger durchhgeführt.

Was Du IMHO richtig siehst: Auch für den Probelauf ist die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung zu beachten, das heißt aber erstmal Ihr müsst dafür eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung durchführen unter Berücksichtigung eventuell abweichender Zielvorschriften und geeignete Maßnahmen festlegen um die Gefährdung Eurer MA beim Probelauf/Testlauf zu minimieren.

Ob Du den Vorlieferanten jetzt auf eine Konformitätserklärung knebelst ist für mich irgendwie auch eine Frage der Fairness. Ich würde mir Konformität zu den Vorschriften des Ziellandes erklären lassen.


----------

